
Lego Carcassonne - apgwoz
http://www.iamcal.com/lego-carcassonne/
======
geluso
This is beautiful. I like the extra work done to make sure tiles only fit
together if they may be legally placed next to one another.

~~~
kellishaver
However, it makes it difficult to drop a cloister into just the perfect
spot...

~~~
Stormbringer
That is true whenever the piece will be matching two different sides, you'll
have to pull it apart on at least one line (column/row).

However, since the pieces slide together instead of locking together I don't
see that as much of a problem.

The bigger problem would be pulling them out of the sack at 'random' :D

------
spacemanaki
Wow! $2000 for a set! I had no idea custom sets of Legos were so pricey, even
at 72 tiles that seems like a lot, given that the blocks used are pretty
basic.

~~~
jonursenbach
Buying individual blocks from Lego has always been crazy expensive.

~~~
pedrocr
I've heard of people arbitraging the market by buying retail sets, unbundling
them and selling individual blocks.

------
regularfry
Those are _stunning_ renders. Mind you, Lego plastic is slap in the sweet spot
of what a ray tracer ought to be good at, so I guess it's not surprising.

------
davepm
Absolutely Awesome! Love Carcasonne and love Lego ;) yes, i'm a big kid! ;)

------
ANH
Very nice. I'm not familiar with the game, but I spent a couple of days in the
real Carcassonne and it is amazing. If you can find a hotel room in the city
walls it is well worth it.

~~~
jarin
Only if the walls completely enclose the space.

